# Tell me why putting petroleum jelly on my impeller is a bad idea



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

So, my Eheim 2217 started acted up and making just an AWFUL racket. It was pumping fine, just loud as all get out.

My solution? Put some PJ on the impeller shaft and on the outside of the magnet.

Now it's silent. 

Bad idea? If so, tell me why.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought I read in another post that PJ is inert and safe for limited use in aquarium applications.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have used it in the past on mag 350's and the like. You can also use a pure silicone lubricant as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You might notice a little bit of an "oil slick" of film on the surface. I sometimes did when I used this in the past.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

there are food grade Lubricants that are used for proccessing equipment like ice cream machines I'm not sure there any better but might be worth looking into.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used PJ on the O-rigs of several filters. Helps the parts slide together without catching, so the O-ring seats better. Seems to help them to last longer. 
Yes, there might be a tiny 'oil slick', but I never had to do anything about it. It went away within a day. 

I have heard that petroleum products are not good on rubber, but I have not had any problem. Perhaps PJ is inert enough to be OK. 

I have also used vegetable oil on the hoses of canister filters to make assembly easier. Again, a really minor oil slick for a day or less. 

Now I will try PJ on the impellers that are noisy or otherwise a problem.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

petroleum jelly dissolves latex...

this has led to people thinking it will corrode all types of plastics. your filter will be fine, but silicone grease would have been the best option, eheim usually ships a little packet of this with the filter...


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

fooledyas said:


> there are food grade Lubricants that are used for proccessing equipment like ice cream machines I'm not sure there any better but might be worth looking into.


I was going to post this :thumbsup:


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I swear it had to be the best idea I had all day yesterday.


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

petroleum jelly dissolves latex...

this has led to people thinking it will corrode all types of plastics. your filter will be fine, but silicone grease would have been the best option, eheim usually ships a little packet of this with the filter... 

Health Class in the 8th Grade taught me this one...


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

jmhart said:


> So, my Eheim 2217 started acted up and making just an AWFUL racket. It was pumping fine, just loud as all get out.
> 
> My solution? Put some PJ on the impeller shaft and on the outside of the magnet.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with the PJ, but to me this indicates some impeller wear. All the Eheim's I've had used a ceramic shaft, so that's not usually a problem. I'd replace the impeller the next time you have it apart. (Yea, I know, Eheim parts are expensive)


----------

